# LIKE my page



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys, i just started a facebook page "dog lovers" to spread awareness on animal abuse especially dogs, and try to make our community better educated on taking care of their pets. i recently got a email form a radio host asking if i was willing to accept a challenge. we spoke and the challenge is get 100 likes in a month and the radio station will donate 20 40lbs dog food bags to give away!!!!! thats freaking awesome so please i ask for your help thanks a ton in advance.

here is the link:

Dog Lovers | Facebook


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Done, and shared!


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks alot, really appreciated


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

done +1 to you!!


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks a ton brotha


----------

